# Black Plastic trim restoration



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

I’ve tried various products over the years from peanut butter to GTechnic. However I was surfing around and found a U tube video where a guy used furniture oil. The results looked great so I gave it a try using teak oil. The faded scuttle panel at the bottom of the windscreen on my Abarth 500 was tried.
I am really impressed, I can’t confirm longevity yet, but I’ve got a good feeling.
It certainly looks as good as new.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

There is a saying about threads without photos


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Sonax trim restorer gel is by far the best I’ve used. Cheap and the tube lasts ages.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Sonax trim restorer gel is by far the best I've used. Cheap and the tube lasts ages.


How long does it last on the trim buddy ?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I've had this in my watch list for a while, I may ask Santa for it if he's not still on Furlough

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164372650720

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

dholdi said:


> There is a saying about threads without photos










:thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> How long does it last on the trim buddy ?


Depending on miles etc maybe week or so. If you remember old Skool bumper gel from years ago, it's like that. You only need a little per section so even if you topped it each week the tube lasts ages. I personally won't use anything else.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Can someone explain how to post photos using iPad ? I will then add the photos as requested.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Andpopse said:


> Can someone explain how to post photos using iPad ? I will then add the photos as requested.


If you use Tapatalk, it's easy to upload directly from there - just create a post and click on the picture icon - bottom left and upload.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Depending on miles etc maybe week or so. If you remember old Skool bumper gel from years ago, it's like that. You only need a little per section so even if you topped it each week the tube lasts ages. I personally won't use anything else.


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

There is no better finish than ceramic.

After years of using every product they all fail.

Even recently finding car pro Perl. Fantastic product but for faded trim it's still only going to last week's.

Ran various tests last year on an 03 Corsa plastics, at best top products would last a few weeks,. If any rain came even big brands product ran and looked horrible. Tried car pro ceramic for plastics and it was fantastic, for the cost of the product itl probably be cheaper than the cost of using a water based product weekly for a year and a half


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Totally agree with v_r_s
Our 2006 Mini has LOADS of trim.
Gtechniq C4 lasts years on it BUT the prep is a pain as it needs to be spotless to bond.
The first time I did it there were years of other dressings embedded in the plastic.
So much scrubbing with APC before IPA wipe down.
Over the past 10 years I have touched up the rain gutters a couple times as they get the most UV abuse, but subsequent prep is easier as there's no greasy dressings to remove.

Our Kia had a plastic bumper repair and plastic paint years ago.
When the paint faded even C4 wouldn't bring it back.

Solution Finish trim dye did the job.

But I'd always prefer to dress than dye.... don't know why as the dye did a fantastic job and was actually quicker.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

v_r_s said:


> There is no better finish than ceramic.
> 
> After years of using every product they all fail.
> 
> ...


How much is this product?


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

v_r_s said:


> There is no better finish than ceramic.
> 
> After years of using every product they all fail.


Today I received a package with Stjärnagloss Gummi, I've heard good things so hoping it will perform well.

Also heard good things about ceramic coating the plastic trim but I thought I'd try Gummi first.

I probably could have done with this thread on Thursday when I ordered


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

The most recent Pro detailers magazine did their megatest on trim treatments.

Solution finish came out on top with carpro DLUX taking second and the best out of the ceramics :thumb:


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

used boot dubbing the other day, worked quite well to be fair


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

P2K said:


> Today I received a package with Stjärnagloss Gummi, I've heard good things so hoping it will perform well.
> 
> Also heard good things about ceramic coating the plastic trim but I thought I'd try Gummi first.
> 
> I probably could have done with this thread on Thursday when I ordered


I'd be glad to hear your thoughts on Gummi. I need to restock on Först and Hjul, so I thought I could try this as I am running out of tyre dressing too. Saw it leaves a nice finish on the tyres, so I might buy it anyway.


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Solution finish for me, took a while to convince myself due to cost and the tiny bottle but has really worked well on some of the faded plastics on my E39


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

